

Bigloo Scheme - octopus
http://www-sop.inria.fr/mimosa/fp/Bigloo/

======
octopus
Has anyone successfully used Bigloo Scheme for SICP ?

I've used Gambit Scheme in the past for the first 2 chapters from SICP, but
now the website of Gambit Scheme seems to be unavailable:

<http://www.iro.umontreal.ca/~gambit/>

